# Picture Day - Goats and Puppies and even a Pony



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Community dinner time










Hope doing what Hope does best



















Jetta










The Nubians (and Mini-Nubian)




























Nova the Australian Shepherd Puppy



















Junebug and Nova playing
































































Why yes I can still fit in here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...thanks for sharing..... they are all ....adorable..... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! I wish I had some kid pictures to share, but as you can see, Hope, Pepper, and Indy are still holding onto those suckers!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You have some beautiful and adorable pets! Nova reminds me of our husky mix, Arthur. He's always ready for a tummy rub. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.....I love the pics!!

Junebug looks very pleased to have such an adorable playmate!
LOL...Hope is lookinf quite comfy being lazy and eating.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

what great pics...That pup is so cute and totally love the nubians....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! 

Now they're all dead asleep on the bed...the dogs anyways LOL. Goats have demolished the hay and are snoozing in the barn. Spoiled rotten buggers. They need to drop those kids while we're having a nice warm front!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures! Thanks for sharing. Is that a kitty cube? Or something a bit bigger?

Jan


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's a kittycube! I got it for my chihuahua and Junebug there has taken quite a shine to it...lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

LOVE the pictures! The nubians all eating together is so cute... Is Hope a Nigi? (I'm new at this) I used to have a Junebug too.. she was a pug who never left my side.. yours looks like it has a ton of personality! Thanks for the pics
Heidi


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, most of my goats are Nigerians, with the exception of the three Nubians and the Mini-Nubbie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! I wish I had some kid pictures to share, but as you can see, Hope, Pepper, and Indy are still holding onto those suckers!


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

:laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That first pic could be a poster for Thanksgiving critter style.  Jetta is very pretty. She looks young. Dawgs are too cute! How many 'ya got? 

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We have five dogs now lol. Jetta is about 7 or 8; she's a Welsh pony.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

I LOVE WELSHIES! Very nice.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

You could turn the first into a great Christmas card! PEACE ON EARTH good food for all. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics! They are all too cute! Nova is absolutely adorable! And your pony is very very pretty! Love the goaties! Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed looking through your pics!


----------

